
“Wikipedia Is Not Therapy” - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/wikipedia-is-not-therapy-35fd87009d59#.x10sdv7xu
======
xom
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Surgeon_of_Crowthorne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Surgeon_of_Crowthorne)
"tells the story of the making of the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) and one
of its most prolific early contributors, Dr. W. C. Minor, a retired United
States Army surgeon. Minor was, at the time, imprisoned in the Broadmoor
Criminal Lunatic Asylum"

~~~
chris_wot
Bravo! But not really relevant.

